# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Odbrojavanje 4/17 by Dominikslatki

## dominikslatki

Evo curke neka traje samo kratko, stranicu do dvije je sasvim dovoljno.
Hvala vam na čestitkama i lijepim željama , nadam se da će sve biti ok.

I dalje sam s vama i pratim svaki dan iako koji put nemam sta pametno napisati!

Puse i idemo po odbrojavanje br 5!

----------


## Munkica

:Heart: *Lista za: 22.06.2017.* :Heart: 

(ne)čekalice:
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~52.dc *||*
KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc


Odbrojavalice:
Natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc 
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## Vlattka

[emoji137] 

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

Evo i liste na novom odbrojavanju! Uživajte u ovom kipućem danu  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

dominikslatki čestitam na srčeku!!!!  :Heart: 

i želim ti ugodnu školsku trudnoću do kraja!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## tocekica

Dominikslatki,  :grouphug: . Meni je trakica jucer popodne potamnila, ff odredio O danas, a ja sam izvan funkcije  :gaah: . Iduci ciklus je moj  :Wink: .

----------


## CHIARA...

Dominik cestitam na  :Heart:  i novom odbrojavanju.

----------


## sarasvati

Veselje!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 




> Meni je trakica jucer popodne potamnila, ff odredio O danas, a ja sam izvan funkcije . Iduci ciklus je moj .


zbog gljiva? jesi se natrackala s canestenom?

----------


## sarasvati

Šiškice, Chiara, kaj ima kod vas?

Munkice, hvala na listi!

----------


## tocekica

Jesam, bolje mi je ali nisam za akcije  :Sad:

----------


## Vlattka

Tocekice, drzim fige da se rijesis toga sto brze. Ja sam prestala sa zderanjem slatkog, dr. mi je dala jedan Diflucan, nadam se da cu biti mirna bar neko vrijeme.

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## marle

*dominikslatki* čestitaaam  :Heart:

----------


## MonaLi

Dominikslatki - sretnooooo  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Romeo85

Dominikslatki cestitam od <3  :Kiss:

----------


## Giovi

Dominikslatki cestitam na srceko i novom odbrojavanju... :grouphug: 

Neka ovo odbrojavanje bude sto kraceeee....

----------


## KreMar

Dominikslatki, čestitam na srčeku i odbrojavanju!

----------


## Nivana

dominik slatki čestitiam na odbrojavanju, ujedno i na srčeku...želim ti urednu trudnocu i da želim svim drugim curkama da ovo odbrojavanje bude krace nego ikad...
 :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

:Heart:  *Lista za: 23.06.2017.*  :Heart: 

(ne)čekalice:
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~53.dc *||*
KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc


Odbrojavalice:
Natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc 
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## Munkica

Evo liste za danas, cure!

Ovo je zadnja lista od mene za ovo i vjerojatno sljedeće odbrojavanje. Sutra se cijeli dan pakiramo, a u nedjelju krećemo na godišnji.
Povratak 1.08., a do tada smo više manje off-the-grid.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooo!
Kavicaaaa!

Dominik čestitam!

Cure drage nadam se da će ovo odbrojavanje bit kratko i plodno.

----------


## tocekica

Pridružujem se na kavici. I ja se nadam da ova lista bude super kratka i plodonosna. KreMar i Šiškice, kako ste (i kad planirate testić)  :Wink:

----------


## November

Jutro!

Čestitke na novom odbrojavanju, i ja nam želim da bude kratko najkraće!

Ja radim, ljuta sam kao pas što si nisam mogla spojiti. Da sam mogla već bi se odavno brčkali u moru ali neee...Preživjet ću nekako.

Jajnici me ne bole, tu i tamo još zažigaju, ali trudim se ne pratiti i ne misliti na to. Bebimo redovno!

----------


## žužy

*dominikslatki*,čestitam ti od sveg srca terminušo moja bivša :Very Happy:  
Ovaj put te ne pratim  :Aparatic: 
Puno,puno sreće svim curkama na listi,neka ovo Odbrojavanje bude jako kratko!
P.S. big kiss Šiškici i MAMI2  :grouphug:

----------


## iva_777

*Dominikslatki* čestitam na srčeku i odbrojavanju! 						Neka sve prođe školski  :grouphug:

----------


## KreMar

Munkice, to je moj pojam godišnjeg..uživaj!

Tocekica..hvala na pitanju, pere me PMS..nisam planirala piskiti dok ne prođe barem 40, i prije mi se znalo desiti da M kasni zbog stresa a ovaj mjesec mi je bio prilicno stresan pa ako ne dođe do 40 cu popiskiti testic.

----------


## tocekica

<img src="images/smilies/heart.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heart" smilieid="47" class="inlineimg"> <strong><font size="3">Lista za: 24.06.2017.</font></strong> <img src="images/smilies/heart.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heart" smilieid="47" class="inlineimg"><br>
<br>
<font color="#800080"><font size="3">(ne)čekalice:</font></font><br>
<font color="#800080"><font size="3">KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~36.dc<br>
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc</font></font><br>
<br>
<br>
<font size="3"><font color="#008000">Odbrojavalice:<br>
Natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc<br>
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc<br>
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc<br>
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc<br>
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc<br>
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc<br>
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc<br>
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc<br>
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc <br>
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc</font></font><br>
<br>

----------


## tocekica

Uh, nestao mi je internet i sve se zbrčkalo

Evi liste opet  :Smile: 
 :Heart: Lista za: 24.06.2017. :Heart: 

KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~36.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc

Odbrojavalice:
Natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc 
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc

----------


## Ives000

Domink nasa cestitke od srca ♡♡♡♡♡  
Bas sam se razveselila kad sam vidjela tvoje odbrojavanje. Bravo  :Kiss:   neka ti ova trudnoca bude cista uzivancija i dosadno geganje do termina. ^^ 

Svim ostalim trudilicama zelim da sto prije dobijete pluseke!  ^^

----------


## Ribica 1

Draga Dominik cestitam na odbrojavanju. Nek je sretno do kraja i nek mucnine brzo prodju.

----------


## Vlattka

Dobro jutro! Kod mene ništa pametno. Kuham se i nadam se da ću što prije ostati trudna da nemam dijete od deset dana na 40 stupnjeva sljedeće godine :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Šiškica

Danas *3dc

*Ipak je stigala M,  prvi put u zadnjih 20 godina bez sporinga , jednostavno samo stigla.. 
Uz to je i čudna ..

----------


## dominikslatki

Ribice, ives, Žuži, <3 <3, hvala vam i bas mi je drago čuti vas!
Žužy falit ćeš mi to već znaš, ipak je ono sto smo mi imale bilo neobjašnjivo Hahahahaha.

Ajme vlattka slažem se s tobom, jedva sad podnosim vrućinu, a inače mi pase a sta bi tek bilo da imam trbusinu do zuba. Svaka čast ljetnim trudnicama, teze je..

----------


## tocekica

:Heart: Lista za: 25.06.2017. :Heart: 

KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc

Odbrojavalice:
Natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc 
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## sarasvati

Tocekica, kak tvoje gljive? :D

----------


## tocekica

Još mi nije 100% OK, baš mi je sve osjetljivo. Bit će OK za par dana.

----------


## FlowerBurn

Cure, dobro jutro!

Evo mene natrag s godišnjeg samo da vas pozdravim pa idem čitati zaostatke!

*dominikslatki* čestitke na srčeku!!!!

----------


## tocekica

:Heart: Lista za: 26.06.2017. :Heart: 

KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~38.dc

Odbrojavalice:
Natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc 
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## November

Jutro!

Ledeni neskafe evo!

Ajme već mi je 13.dc! Pa kako vrijeme leti...Simptomi O nikakvi, al samo zato jer se trudim ne osluškivati. Kad bih se baš sad primorala osluškivati, rekla bih samo da je sluzi ko priči.

----------


## tocekica

ja sam isto totalno opuštena, znam kad mi je bila O i znam da nismo pokrili te dane zbog "problema" tako da niš ne osluškujem. mogla bih eventualno isto pisati simptome DPO kao prošli mjesec. 3-4dpo umor. (morala sam pogledati na ff da uopče znam koji mi je dpo, da nema odbrojavanja ne bih znala ni koji mi je dan ciklusa (ni približno).

----------


## sarasvati

Moja trakica tamni, ali nije još peak. Za razliku od prošlog mjeseca kad je bila svijetla pa je nestala dok na 15dc nije bila skroz tamna odjednom. Ali kako god, apstiniramo tak i onak!

----------


## tocekica

Meni je bila tamna 7 dc pa onda svjetlija do nestajanja 10dc, a pozitivna mi je bila 11 dc popodne i 12 dc ujutro.

----------


## Nivana

pozdrav ženske, evo serviram vam podnevnu kavu, ili caj....mozda bolje ledenu kavu ili nescafe.....birajte...
da li imate saznanja da li je koja zatrudnila uz pomoc tih O trakica.... ovaj mjesec nisam silazila s muza a bome cu se potruditi da tako bude i ovih preostalih deset dana...da sve pokrijemo...svaki 2 ili 3 dan je bilo dosad....ako nebude srece...morat cu i ja uzeti trakice ili cak posjetiti doktorčića......pozzz uzivajte

----------


## sarasvati

Ne bih bas mogla reci da je neka zatrudnila pomoću trakica, jel' :D

----------


## KreMar

Meni sutra 2dc  :Sad:

----------


## Natalie38

Draga Dominik cestitam na odbrojavanju. Zelim ti skolsku trudnocu.

Dobro jutro..kavica je skuhana. 
Brojim dane do godisnjeg.....jos 10 dana pa pravac Slavonija...bas se radujem  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Dobro jutro s puta za posao. Natalie, sitno brojiš!  :Smile:  I do godišnjeg i do ljubicica!  :Smile:

----------


## Natalie38

> Dobro jutro s puta za posao. Natalie, sitno brojiš!  I do godišnjeg i do ljubicica!


Istina. Vec sam skoro u ljubicicama mada nema bas nade jer polako osjecam da cu dobiti. Vjerojatno i ranije nego prije.... :Sad:

----------


## tocekica

:Heart: Lista za: 27.06.2017. :Heart: 

Odbrojavalice:
Natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc 
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## tocekica

niti jedna ljubičica  :Sad:

----------


## FlowerBurn

Pozdrav curke!

Meni je danas već 21.dc, ali ovulacije još nije bilo čini mi se, tek sam danas primjetila malooo egwhite-a...

S time da mislim da nećemo ništa pokriti plodne dane, baš mi nije do hopsanja zadnjih dana jer sam se ozlijedila na trčanju...

----------


## sarasvati

November, napustile smo te...  :Smile: 

Vlattka, jesi bila kod doktora? Rekla si da je ovaj tjedan počeo raditi?

Crvene cure, saljem zagrljaj!  :Smile:

----------


## FlowerBurn

Bas nas je danas pokosilo! 

Nocas je bio pun mjesec....(nije mi dao spavati!), inace sam citala da kao vecina zena ovulira za vrijeme punog mjeseca, a ima krvarenje za vrijeme mladog mjeseca...mi smo ciklicke prirode kao i mjesec  :Smile:  ocito smo mi koje smo prokvarile ovih dana u obrnutom odnosu!

----------


## sarasvati

Kod nas bila hrpa potresa jucer navecer - ne bas ugodno. 

Dobro jutro! Kavani caj, za svakog ponešto  :Smile: 

Tocekica, grlim te... ti dvoje (dvije?), ja jedno..., ali svejedno mala tuga kad dođe M. 
Hoćete ici saznati zasto treci put ne ide?

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Kod nas bila hrpa potresa jucer navecer - ne bas ugodno. 
> 
> Dobro jutro! Kavani caj, za svakog ponešto 
> 
> Tocekica, grlim te... ti dvoje (dvije?), ja jedno..., ali svejedno mala tuga kad dođe M. 
> Hoćete ici saznati zasto treci put ne ide?



sarasvati jel i vi pokušavate ili? Nisam u toku s tim događajima? 
Ja se ne mogu posluziti, imam afte po ustima pa je bolno.. 

Točekice, kako si ?

----------


## Munkica

Jutro svima  :Smile: 

Crvene cure, zagrljaj svima!

Bajbi, probaj ispirati afte otopinom jabučnog octa. Peći će, ali dugoročno pomaže. I puno vitamina uzimaj  :Smile: 

Sutra odosmo u bolnicu. Toliko se veselim da se sve bojim na što ću ličiti ako prvi pokušaj bude neuspješan  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

> Kod nas bila hrpa potresa jucer navecer - ne bas ugodno. 
> 
> Dobro jutro! Kavani caj, za svakog ponešto 
> 
> Tocekica, grlim te... ti dvoje (dvije?), ja jedno..., ali svejedno mala tuga kad dođe M. 
> Hoćete ici saznati zasto treci put ne ide?


 I nas je fest treslo, ali kako smo u kampu mirno smo spavali. Ici cu saznati kad uhvatim vremena.

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Jutro svima 
> 
> Crvene cure, zagrljaj svima!
> 
> Bajbi, probaj ispirati afte otopinom jabučnog octa. Peći će, ali dugoročno pomaže. I puno vitamina uzimaj 
> 
> Sutra odosmo u bolnicu. Toliko se veselim da se sve bojim na što ću ličiti ako prvi pokušaj bude neuspješan


Munkice, nemoj misliti o negativnom ishodu, imaj ga u rezervi ali nastavi se jednostavno veseliti kao da si sigurna  :Smile:  Nisam upućena, šta je kod Vas problem zapravo ?  :Kiss:

----------


## Munkica

Na kraju se čini da je inzulinska rezistencija potencijalni problem. Imam granični PCOS, ali uredne cikluse. Kaže dr. da sam PCOS nije razlog za neplodnost, mnoge žene su unatoč njemu ostale trudne. Svi ostali nalazi kod mene i njega su dobri.

----------


## tocekica

> sarasvati jel i vi pokušavate ili? Nisam u toku s tim događajima? 
> Ja se ne mogu posluziti, imam afte po ustima pa je bolno.. 
> 
> Točekice, kako si ?


Ako te afte jako smetaju probaj uzeti neke septolete s lidikainom za prvu pomoc.( seotolete +) i nekaj za epitelizaciju ( kapi s vit b5).

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Na kraju se čini da je inzulinska rezistencija potencijalni problem. Imam granični PCOS, ali uredne cikluse. Kaže dr. da sam PCOS nije razlog za neplodnost, mnoge žene su unatoč njemu ostale trudne. Svi ostali nalazi kod mene i njega su dobri.


Pa draga Munkice, onda nemaš razloga da sumnjaš u uspješnost! Drzim fige.
Točekice hvala na savjetu, dobila sam neku kremu za unutrasnje ranice pa vidjet cemo, pokusat cu.. Donijela mi prijateljica Dostinex za prolaktin iz Turske, razlika u cijena drastična!! Cijena U Bosni je oko 140 KM, sto znaci 560 kuna, a u Turskoj 25 KM  ili ti 100 kuna..

----------


## sarasvati

> sarasvati jel i vi pokušavate ili? Nisam u toku s tim događajima?


Pokusavamo dobiti dijete? Da, 20mjeseci je iza nas. I jedan blighted ovum. 

Munkice, sutra je velik dan za vas!!

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!
Kavica je kuhana, poslužite se! Ima i čaja zs čajoljubke.

----------


## Munkica

Jutro svima  :Smile: 

Hvala na čaju, Mami!

Sarasvati, veliki dan! Sve gledam onaj papirić na frižideru sa zapisanim vremenom i datumom i mislim si da nisam možda nešto krivo zapisala budući da je to bilo prije više od mjesec dana. Sigurno ćemo doći u bolnicu popodne i reći će mi da smo imali dogovoreno ujutro  :Smile: 

P.S. Znam da nismo...

----------


## sarasvati

*Lista za: 10.08.2017.

(ne)čekalice:
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~63.dc II
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc* *

Odbrojavalice:
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc 
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
*

----------


## sarasvati

Suncokret i Munkice, sorry sto ste ostale plave!

----------


## sarasvati

Munkice, za ima me tvoj izvještaj!!! Wooohoooo!

Mami, ja mogu i jedno i drugo, nesto ce mi dati energije  :Smile: 
Kako si ti?

----------


## Munkica

Hvala, Sarasvati na listi  :Smile: 

Evo nas iz bolnice. Bilo je vrlo opsežno.

Uglavnom, počinjemo s ivf-om drugi dan ciklusa što bi moglo biti uskoro. Kako to već s IVF-om ide, dobila sam hrpu inekcija i lijekova.
Usput smo morali odlučiti što s embrijima nakon 5 godina koliko ih čuvaju, što u slučaju smrti partnera ili smanjene ubrojivosti, što s jajnim stanicama i spermijima koji nisu dovoljno dobri za transfer...

A sad odoh popit čašu vina dok još smijem  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Si znala da cete sve te odluke morati donijeti?

----------


## Munkica

Nisam jedino znala da moramo odlučiti što s jajnim stanicama i spermijima koji se ne iskoriste, odnosno nisu dovoljno kvalitetni za transfer. I da se embriji besplatno čuvaju 5 godina. Još 2 se mogu nadoplatiti, a dalje se ide ne jednu od opcija. Opcije su bile uništavanje, doniranje neplodnim parovima (samo embriji) i istraživanje i treniranje novih mladih laboranata.

Odlučili smo sav "materijal" donirati za istraživanja i treninge.

----------


## Vlattka

Pozdrav svima :Smile:  Zao mi je sto ste dobile mengu i nadam se da ce sto krace trajati na ovih +40. 
Munkice, mislim da bih i ja isto odabrala. 
Sto se tice doktora, narucena sam za 24.8. Ukratko, za sto godina.

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MAMI 2

Munkice ~~~~~~~~~~~ da uspije od prve.

Sara dobro sam, još malo na go i u ponedjeljak radit.

Drage moje mislim na vas i pratim iz prikrajka.

----------


## sarasvati

I meni zvuci dobro opcija doniranja u znanstvene svrhe. 
Munkice, navijam(o) za iz prve!!!!!

Vlattka, to ti je prvi pregled? Ajme, pa to je stvarno cijela vječnost do tada! Koliko ces tada biti?

Mami, je li odmor uistinu i bio odmor? Meni s trogodišnjakinjom je to vrlo aktivan odmor  :Smile:

----------


## Suncokret1983

Jutro  :Smile:  pije se kavica  :Smile: 
Mi smo dobili nalaz spermiograma koji kaže da je progresivna pokretljivost za 1 % manja od referentne vrijednosti. Dobio je dijagnozu ali nije potrebno nikakvo liječenje. Navode da je uz takav nalaz moguća prirodna trudnoća.
Planiram naručiti nekakve suplemente koje ste navodile. Možda najprije maca prah za oboje. 
Kad mi se gin. vrati s godišnjeg, ići ću na daljnje pretrage.

----------


## sarasvati

Bok, suncokret! To je prvi nalaz? Ste naručeni za tri mjeseca? 

Za poboljšanje su dobri maca, C i E vitamin, cink, selen, l-arginin i ima jos suplemenata koji se kupe u ljekarni.

----------


## Munkica

Hvala svima na dobrim željama  :Smile: 

Vlattka, skoro pa možeš kupiti adventski kalendar i otvarati prozorčiće do pregleda  :Smile: 

Suncokret, želim vam sreću  :Smile:

----------


## Suncokret1983

Da, to je prvi put. Radili smo privatno i nalaz su pogledali biolog i urolog i rekli da nema potrebe za ponavljanjem, eventualno ako bismo se odlučili za inseminaciju. 
Ja sada moram provjeriti prohodnost jajovoda. Hormoni su mi u redu.
Pretpostavljam da će mi ginekologinja dati uputnicu za specijalista, s obzirom da se ona neće tim baviti. 
Ima li koja cura iz Splita da mi kaže svoja iskustva? Koji liječnik? Što? Kako?

----------


## Bajbiblue

*Suncokret:* Kod MM je bila normospermija ali mi smo u ljekarni dobili vitamin E i rekli su da je on baš za plodnost, i smiksali u blenderu meda i oraha.. Ponovit ćemo nalaz za mjesec ipak. Koliko dugo vi pokusavate?

*Munkica:* držiiiiiiim fige da uspije od prve!!

----------


## Suncokret1983

Pa da, neće škoditi  :Smile:  
2 godine ne koristimo zaštitu a zadnju godinu pratim ovulaciju.

----------


## Nivana

zenske moje, kratki pozdrav...moram da kazem...evo cijeli tjedan pijančimo...svako jutro lagano mamurno...
od ovih vrucina slabo ima akcije...taman mi aplikacija govori da su plodni dani a i osjetim jer je sve mokro doleeeeeee.....a nemmam klimu pa nemogu nista raditi..hihihih
Novembar kad pikiras testić:: :Smile:  
ostale curke big pozdrav

----------


## sarasvati

*Lista za: 12.08.2017.

(ne)čekalice:
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~65.dc II
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
**

Odbrojavalice:
Natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc 
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
*

----------


## tocekica

*Lista za: 13.08.2017.

(ne)čekalice:
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~66.dc II
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
**

Odbrojavalice:
Natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc 
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
*

----------


## tocekica

Cure, kavica. Ništa za prijaviti. Šaljem puno ~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## Munkica

Jutro!

Meni danas 1. dc i odlazak s liste  :Smile:  Od sutra vrlo vjerojatno počinjem s pikanjem.

----------


## sarasvati

Munkice, sretno u nastavku. Velik zagrljaj ti saljem! Nadam se da je pred vama lagodan put.

----------


## Suncokret1983

Munkice, sretno!!

----------


## Munkica

Hvala vam, cure! I ja se nadam da će sada sve biti dobro  :Smile: 

I vama svima puno sreće.

Tipkamo se  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Jesi krenula s pitanjem? Čime se pikas?

----------


## Munkica

Trebala bih početi večeras. Krećem prvih 7 dana s Puregonom, a onda do pick up-a Orgalutran i Pregnyl. Poslije transfera uzimam samo Utrogestan. I onda dugih 12 dana do bete ako sve prođe ok.

----------


## FlowerBurn

Munkice, zelim ti svu srecu!!!

----------


## Munkica

Hvala  :Smile:  Cini se da ipak danas ne počinjem s pikanjem. M mi je nekako slaba, a nalazi hormona pokazuju da još nije započeo novi ciklus. Tako da ponavo vadim krv za 2 dana ili kad počne jače krvarenje. Hebemu!

----------


## sarasvati

Aha, to se dodatno vade i hormoni. Nije svaka M "ta" M  :Smile:  
Ces se sama pikati?

----------


## Munkica

Pa izgleda da nije. 
Ma hoću, iglice su male poput onih za davanje inzulina, a i do bolnice se treba voziti u najboljem slučaju 20 min. Pikanje je svaki dan ujutro i navečer pa mi se baš ne da ići na drugi kraj grada 2x dnevno. Objasnila mi je sestra u bolnici kako to izvesti i dobila sam DVD s detaljnim uputama  :Smile:  Ne čini se kao neki bauk. Bar sada tako mislim

----------


## sarasvati

Znam da mnoge cure to rade, meni jenprva pomisao brrrr zbog igle.

----------


## November

Samo da prijavim danas je 1.dc. Bio samo jedan dan spotinga. Na moru smo pa se ne javljam. Pusa svima!

----------


## November

Munkice sretno! I pikanje nije bauk, više je psihički naporno. Bar meni je tako bilo. Ali sve mi možemo preživjeti  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

*Lista za: 13.08.2017.

(ne)čekalice:
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~68.dc II
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
**

Odbrojavalice:
Natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc 
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc
*

----------


## sarasvati

Munkice, makla sam te s liste. Nadam se da nije prerano? Je li pocela "prava" M?

Dobro jutro svima!

----------


## MonaLi

Munkice sretno, to pikanje nije strasno, mene dragi pikao a inace se boji igle a i ja... ne osjeti se ni ubod. Samo smireno  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

Ma ne bojim se pikanja  :Smile:  I prije sam si davala štoperice, ali hvala na podršci  :Smile:  Samo želim da što prije počne. Budući da sam krv vadila jučer, i prema hormonskoj slici M još nije počela, a ja krvarim, nisam pametna kada da opet vadim krv. Rekli su mi kad "osjetim pravi gubitak krvi", a ja curkam pomalo cijelo vrijeme. ;(
Vjerojatno ću sutra ujutro jer ako jučer nije bio 1. dan, onda bi mogao biti danas, što će reći da je sutra 2. dan ciklusa. Koje komplikacije!

Nije prerano, Sara! Tnx

----------


## Šiškica

Stigla moja M . Pišite sutra *3 dc*

----------


## sarasvati

Ja sam ta koja se boji igle i pikanja.

----------


## Bajbiblue

Mi smo na godisnjem,pa slabo se tipkamo, ovaj mjesec odmaramo, jer idemo na moreeeeee  :Smile:  ne zelim pritisak . Munkice drzim ti fige I svim curkama sretno ovaj mjesec  :Kiss:

----------


## Bajbiblue

Zapravo jos me nesto kopka, mozda neko od Vas zna, jel moguce da se polip endometrija ne vidi za vrijeme ovulacije?

----------


## sarasvati

Bajbi, ja ti ne znam odgovor. :/

Stiže lista.

----------


## sarasvati

*Lista za: 13.08.2017.

(ne)čekalice:
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~69.dc II
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc

**

Odbrojavalice:
Natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc 
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
*

----------


## Nivana

sretan miiiiiiiiiiiii rodendan.......pozz cureeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Munkica

Juhuuuu! Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Bajbiblue

Ja danas onako bezveze uradih lh trakicu kad ono pozitivna, dan ranije nego prošli mjesec, ali nema veze, more je more. 

Nivana sretaaaan rodjendan  :Kiss: 
Curke čitamo se kad stignem  :Kiss:

----------


## sarasvati

Sretan ti rođendan, Nivana!!

Sretno i tebi, Bajbi!  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Nivana sretan rođendan!

----------


## sarasvati

*Lista za: 13.08.2017.

(ne)čekalice:
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~70.dc II
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc

**

Odbrojavalice:
Natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc 
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
*

----------


## sarasvati

Gdje ste sve? Na moru?  :Smile:

----------


## Natalie38

Lista za: 18.08.2017. 

 (ne)čekalice:
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~71.dc II
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc



 Odbrojavalice:
Natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc 
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## Natalie38

> Gdje ste sve? Na moru?


Nestali svi...
Kakvo more. posao, stan, skola......
Za poluditi....

----------


## Suncokret1983

Baš za poluditi. 
Nakupilo se podosta raznih obaveza.
Moja M je odlučila kasniti, al nije da nisam navikla na to...
Ovaj mjesec nema nikakvog krvarenja ni spotinga, ne osjećam PMS. Vidjet ćemo.

----------


## Natalie38

Suncokret tko zna  :Smile: 
Obveze ali i zasicenje. Ja sam ovaj cikuls pila klomifene na ultrazvuku je vidjela jedan folikul od 18mm i jedan manji. Jedanajsti dan. Nekaki mi je bilo svejedno sta je rekla. Ukolik ovaj mjesec nije doslo do T a najvjerojatnije nije odustajemo.  Poslije godinu dana. Nemam vise ni volje ni zivaca. Previse me je sve to preokupiralo.

----------


## Suncokret1983

Kad dođe do takvog zamora najbolje napravit pauzu i imati odnose isključivo radi užitka.
Mi smo tako zadnji mjesec. Jednotavno mi se nije dalo pratiti. Zato sad ni ne znam kad bih trebala dobiti.

----------


## November

Nivana sretan rođendan  :Smile: 

Ja sam na godišnjem pa ne palim baš laptop a i mobitela se klonim  :Smile: 

Ovaj ciklus možda odem kod gin čisto da čekira ovulaciju odnosno na kojem je jajniku, ako će mi se ići jer sam trenutno u nekoj zen fazi.

----------


## sarasvati

*Lista za: 20.08.2017.

(ne)čekalice:
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~73.dc II
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc

**

Odbrojavalice:
Natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc 
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
*

----------


## tocekica

Cure, tu sam ali se ne stignem javljti(a niti nemam što za prijaviti). Evo, ja sam prekojučer pišnula zadnju lh trakicu i bila je poz tako da mi je danas 1 dpo.

----------


## sarasvati

A ja jucer jednu pozitivnu, moram danas provjeriti hoce li biti jos tamnija ili je to to.

----------


## November

Evo mene s mora...Joj što mi se neda vraćati u radnu atmosferu...Uf. Još par dana uživam pa sve ispočetka.

----------


## FlowerBurn

Cure, pozdrav!

Ja sam se danas vratila s godisnjeg pa mogu od sutra preuzet listu!

----------


## sarasvati

Ja sutra stizem doma, ali ne zadugo. 
Flower, super! Iako se lista kači kako tko stigne!

Moja lh je jucer imala peak jer danas vise skoro da i ne postoji. Sto se nijednom do sad nije tako dogodilo. Bas tolika razlika dan nakon. Gotovo da je nema.

----------


## FlowerBurn

*Lista za: 21.08.2017.

(ne)čekalice:
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~74.dc II
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~36.dc
**

Odbrojavalice:
Natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc 
Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc 
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
*

----------


## sarasvati

Vlattka, se dobro sjecam da ovih dana ideš na pregled?

----------


## MrsIvy

Pozdrav cure! Ja sam izgledala fulala ovaj mjesec. uzasno su me jajnici bolili vec 8 dc, ali nisam bas obracala pozornost, jer sam taman pocela raditi. Pocela sam lh trakice korisiti tipa 9 ili 10 dc, i od tada mi boja druge crtice svaki dan sve vise i vise blijedi.... inace mi je O negdje 16-17 dan. Bas  bezveze ...

----------


## sarasvati

Da, vjerojatno si imala jako ranu ovulaciju. Ja ovu nisam bas osjetila, inace ih dosta osjetim.

----------


## Munkica

Cure, počinjem s pikanjem danas  :Smile:  Malo me brinulo što je M već pri kraju, ali tek su mi sada hormoni došli na normalnu razinu. Pročitala sam studija i studija o tome kada treba početi stimulacija za ivf u panici da ne zakasnimo ovaj ciklus, odnosno da ne počnemo prekasno. Nadam se da će sve ići prema planu i programu.

Vlattka, sretno na pregledu i javi rezultate  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

> Pozdrav cure! Ja sam izgledala fulala ovaj mjesec. uzasno su me jajnici bolili vec 8 dc, ali nisam bas obracala pozornost, jer sam taman pocela raditi. Pocela sam lh trakice korisiti tipa 9 ili 10 dc, i od tada mi boja druge crtice svaki dan sve vise i vise blijedi.... inace mi je O negdje 16-17 dan. Bas  bezveze ...


Nemora biti.  Možda imaš normalne fluktuacije lh. ako nisi ulovila pozitivnu trakicu, a imaš O 16-17 DC, onda ti trakica može biti pozitivna 15-16 dc. Nema veze ako ti blijedi, meni je isto tamnija na pokčetku ciklusa i blijedi i onda naglo od skroz blijede postane pozitivna




> Ja sutra stizem doma, ali ne zadugo. 
> Flower, super! Iako se lista kači kako tko stigne!
> 
> Moja lh je jucer imala peak jer danas vise skoro da i ne postoji. Sto se nijednom do sad nije tako dogodilo. Bas tolika razlika dan nakon. Gotovo da je nema.


Meni je dan prije i dan iza peaka neg, s tim da mi je dan prije skroz bijela.




> Cure, pozdrav!
> 
> Ja sam se danas vratila s godisnjeg pa mogu od sutra preuzet listu!


I ja sam se vratila  :Sad: . Moram priznati da se baš i nisam odmorila, prevruće je bilo na moru i skroz me to ubilo.

----------


## MrsIvy

To je utješno,  nastavit ću pratiti sa trakicama. Radila sam cijeli tjedan do 11 navečer,  nismo uopće bili aktivni! Posao me baš ubija, nije ni cudno sto se neće primiti.. Imam neke bolove u trbuhu danas, Al ne bi me čudilo da je od napora i dizanja teškog! 
Munkice , sretno sa pikanjem!

----------


## Bajbiblue

Ja sam na godisnjem, i bilo mi je super zaboraviti na sve probleme barem 15 dana.. uskoro se vracam starim brigama..  :Smile: 

Sve vas pozdravljam i pratim  :Kiss:

----------


## FlowerBurn

*Lista za: 22.08.2017.

(ne)čekalice:
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~75.dc II
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc
Natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
**

Odbrojavalice:

Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc 
Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc 
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
*

----------


## FlowerBurn

Jutro cure!

Nemam ništa pametno za napisati danas u vezi mog ciklusa, mislim da još ništa od ovulacije, a i ovaj povratak na posao nakon godišnjeg mi je dosta teško pao...

uživajte u današnjem danu!

----------


## tocekica

Cure, kavica. Evo mene danas 3 dpo i nemam ama baš ništa za prijaviti.

----------


## Vlattka

Pozdrav, cure :Smile:  Ne javljam se bas jer me posao dosta umara, dan mi se pretvori u cekanje da mala zaspe pa da mogu i ja. Sad mi je prvi neradni dan usred tjedna, a da je dijete u vrticu, i osjecam se kao da sam na pravom odmoru. Sto se tice pregleda, prekosutra. Bit ce vec 9+6 prema mobilnoj aplikaciji tad.

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## tocekica

~~~~~ Vlattka da prekosutra otvoriš novo odbrojavanje.

----------


## tocekica

Evo, baš gledam da imam još 40 postova do okruglih 1000. Ako dnevno postam 4 poruke onda bi za 10 dana 1000 post mogao pasti baš u vrijeme kad pišnem test  :Wink: .

----------


## Vlattka

Nadam se da ce za tisucu biti plus :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nivana

pozdrav zenske, ni ja nemam nista pametno napisati, pa bolje da sutim...ja bih se slozila s curkom koja je rekla da se nece da primi od dizanja teskog i napornog posla...mpzda je takva stvar i kod mene...ovaj mjesec ne ocekujem nista... a sljedeci mozda nesto...godisnji nisam imala, nit sam isla na more nio na bazene ni u toplice nigdje...bas je banana kod mene...

----------


## sarasvati

Vlattka, veselim se novom odbrojavanju preksutra!!

Tocekica, držim fige za okrugli plus, haha  :Smile: 

Nivana, imas li novi posao pa tek čekaš godisnji?

Kod mene je 2dpo mislim. Pijuckam vino...i tak. Ne iščekujem 4. 9. kad mislim da mi pada dan za M.

----------


## Suncokret1983

Jutro  :Smile: 
Prijavljujem *3 dc*, 2 god. bez zaštite i 1 god. praćenja ovulacije 
Malo sam kao umorna...  :Cekam: 
Ginekologinja mi je jo uvijek na godišnjem tako da čekam pregled i uputstva za dalje.

----------


## FlowerBurn

*Lista za: 23.08.2017.

(ne)čekalice:
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~76.dc II
Natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc 
**

Odbrojavalice:
Bajbiblue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc 
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
*

----------


## FlowerBurn

Jutro cure!

Mene od sinoć nešto žuga lijevi jajnik, ali đabe mi kad ne pokrivamo, nikako da dođemo sebi nakon godišnjeg, dođem s posla ukomirana i nisam za ništa, ali OK, odlučila sam ne forsirati (to mi je kao nova taktika...)

*Vlattka* - jeeeeej, jedva čekam novo odborjavanje!!!

*tocekica* - e to bi bilo baš super, 1000.-ti post sa plusićem!!!

*Suncokret1983* - šaljem zagrljaj, i totalno razumijem ovo sa umorom....

----------


## Natalie38

Dobro jutro…
Danas sam se probudila tako uzmirena da sam jos uvijek u soku. Naime cijenu  noc sam sanjala takav cudan san da nikako ne mogu doci sebi. Sanjala sam da sam rodila blizance. Curicu i decka. Tako sam im jasno vidjela lica za ne povjerovari.  Znam da sam se u snu pitala zasto se ne sjecam poroda. 
Mislim da je stvarno vrijeme da se odklopim od svega je polako ovo iscekivanje i trud uzima danak.
Cekam da dode M pa da i sluzbeno se iskljucim iz liste i ovoga filma.
Godinu dana pokusavanja je dovoljno. 


I nudim kavicu!!!

----------


## tocekica

Hvala na kavici. I ja ću sa svojim tisućitim postom izaći s liste. Nakon godinu dana i zadnjih 4 ciklusa praćenja trakicama dosta mi je. Odlučila sam se opustiti i ne gledati koji mi je dan i sl.

----------


## Natalie38

> Hvala na kavici. I ja ću sa svojim tisućitim postom izaći s liste. Nakon godinu dana i zadnjih 4 ciklusa praćenja trakicama dosta mi je. Odlučila sam se opustiti i ne gledati koji mi je dan i sl.


Razumijem. 
Nisam neki karakter i ne mogu vise dalje ustrajati. Trebam ponovno Naci onaj mir koji smo imali i normalno zazivjeti.
Zelim se u potpunosti posvetiti muzu i curici koja svakim danom me sve vise treba. 
I radujem se tome u jednu ruku. Zato sto sam pokusala i nemam za cemu zaliti. 
Godinu dana, dva ciklusa klomifenima je dosta. Bar za mene.

----------


## LadyB

Evo upala sam iz vedra neba nakon dugo vremena, cisto da vidim kaj ima i tko je jos tu od mojih suborki  :Wink: 

Dominik ceeeestitke!

----------


## sarasvati

Natalie i tocekica...sto da vam kazem osim da dajem podršku vašoj odluci.

----------


## tocekica

Cure, danas novo odbrojavanje  :Very Happy: . Ja bih pričekala s listom dok se Vlattka ne javi.

----------


## FlowerBurn

> Cure, danas novo odbrojavanje . Ja bih pričekala s listom dok se Vlattka ne javi.


Slažem se!!

----------


## November

Vlattka javi se i otvaraj  :Smile:  Moža bude plodnije novo odbrojavanje  :Smile: 

Cure baš mi je žao što ćete napustiti listu.  :Sad:  Ali vas razumijem. Ja pak s druge strane nisam ni blizu odustajanja, što više tek počinjem! Ali ja još nemam dijete...Tako da je logično.

Danas sam počela piti Serra enzim, i iskreno se nadam da će pomoći!

Inače bebimo, dosad smo svaki drugi dan a od jučer ćemo valjda sad svaki u ovoj sredini ciklusa. Žigaju me oba jajnika.

----------


## justme409

evo mene cure nakon 100 godina  :Smile:  ja jos dolazim sebi pomalo fizicki. ne mogu vjerovati da toliko dugo treba. nakon m sam tek vratila se na "staro". A m dosla nakon 23 dana. dosao nalaz phd i kaze da se plod nije ni razvio jos, ali da sam riskirala sepsu. srecom dobro je proslo. 
cure koje se micu s liste, drzim fige da kod vas upali ona -prestali se truditi i napokon uspjeli! a vaa drugima naravno isto drzim fige naveliko i vsako malo virnem da vidim ocu li se veseliti s nekom. meni uskoro rodjendanic. svi se nesto pouzdaju u taj datum pa se nadam da ce i vama donijeti srecu

----------


## Vlattka

Pozdrav, doktorica kaze da jesam trudna, bebi se vide ruke i noge i tako :Smile:  Minutu prije pregleda zabrijala sam kako cu se osramotiti ako ispadne da sam fantomski trudna, srecom ipak nije bilo tako. Ja sad samo otvorim novu temu ili..?

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------

